

Ask HN: Review My Webapp: Sneffel - mebassett

I wrote a “virtual whiteboard” application several months ago in adobe flex.  I thought I'd re-write in HTML5 with websockets and canvas (apparently, I write really messy javascript.)<p>After talking with some of the few people who use it, I thought I'd experiment with monetizing it by making whiteboards expire and having users pay to re-activate.<p>Anyways.  Sneffel is a collaborative drawing pad, built using html5 (so no IE support.)  You can draw with friends, replay your drawings in an animation, customize the colors of your whiteboards, and embed them into your own websites.<p>Http://www.sneffel.com/about (demo of the replay)
and http://www.sneffel.com (should dump you into a brand new whiteboard.)<p>I would very much appreciate your criticism.  Thanks.
======
mgkimsal
Not much criticism, but I like it so far. Does this look like something you'd
try to monetize and keep proprietary, or open up the source to (or both
perhaps?)

